# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Tính Tồng Columns DataGridview C#

## dungthinh225

Thầy cô và các anh chị ơi, em đang làm bài lập trình về quản lý xuất nhập, nhưng mà em chưa tính được tồng của columns và xuất ra lable. 

em xin cảm ơn nhiều, cũng gấp lắm .

----------


## thoinay

double tongtien = 0;
for (int i = 0; i < DGV_HD.Rows.Count; i++)
{
if (DGV_HD.Rows_.IsNewRow) continue;
tongtien += Convert.ToInt32(DGV_HD.Rows.Cells[Của cộ thành tiền].Value.ToString());
}
txttongtien.Text = Convert.ToString(tongtien.ToString("N0"));_

----------


## love2806

nó là bài Resize form mình upload á 

void TongTienThu()
{ 
double TongTienThu = 0;
for (int i = 0; i < dataGridViewThu.Rows.Count; i++)
{
if (dataGridViewThu.Rows_.IsNewRow) continue;
TongTienThu += Convert.ToInt32(dataGridViewThu.Rows.Cells[6].Value.ToString());
}
lbTongThu.Text = Convert.ToString(TongTienThu.ToString("N0"));
}

vẫn bị lỗi dòng: TongTienThu += Convert.ToInt32(dataGridViewThu.Rows.Cells[6].Value.ToString());

hic hic sao giờ_

----------

